# Perfil Climático da Guarda e da Horta (Açores)



## Brixsorv (27 Mai 2008 às 10:33)

Bom Dia.

Antes de mais gostaria de saber se me conseguem informar acerca das razões para as caracteristicas termopluviométricas destas duas cidades, e respectivas sub-estações climáticas. Estou a justificar os valores encontrados num periodo de 30anos, e preciso ser o mais elucidativo possivel.
Se alguém me puder ajudar, agradeceria imenso.


Um obrigado pela atenção, e os meus sinceros parabens pelo espaço que util que aqui disponibilizam.


----------

